# Suggestions for legs and bum



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whilst easing back into fitness I chose to do Bulgarian split squats, wide straight deadlift and squats. All done with kettle bells as this is pretty much the only equipment I have.

Can anyone please offer me some suggestions for some other effective exercises for improving my thighs and bum?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Squats and stiff-legged deadlifts are all you need, really, both can be done with kettlebells


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I said:


> Squats and stiff-legged deadlifts are all you need' date=' really, both can be done with kettlebells  [/quote']
> 
> OK, I wasn't sure if it was enough..whether I should be doing something else as well.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Try some lunges aswell


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Walking lunges with kettle bells in hand. Do these between sets of squats. Lovely!!!!!!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Leg kick backs to get a rounder bum.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Try some lunges aswell


Would that not have a similar affect as Bulgarian split squats?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GGLynch89 said:


> Leg kick backs to get a rounder bum.


I may as well throw those in  Thanks


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hera said:


> OK, I wasn't sure if it was enough..whether I should be doing something else as well.
> 
> Thanks


Only other upper leg exercises I do are leg curls and extensions, but they do nothing for your bum. You could always just add more exercises in if you felt like it, different variations of squats and deadlifts and so on. Could throw some good-mornings in there for some extra lower-back work too, a developed lower back in a girl is so much hnnnnnnggggggg :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hera said:


> Would that not have a similar affect as Bulgarian split squats?


I think you can focus more on glutes with lunges as you can squeeze your glutes throughout the whole motion.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

romanian deadlift is another good exercise for glutes.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I said:


> Only other upper leg exercises I do are leg curls and extensions' date=' but they do nothing for your bum. You could always just add more exercises in if you felt like it, different variations of squats and deadlifts and so on. Could throw some good-mornings in there for some extra lower-back work too, a developed lower back in a girl is so much hnnnnnnggggggg :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> I'd need a barbell for good-mornings wouldn't I? ...I do have an old ugly one hidden in a room that I could pull out with a few weights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> romanian deadlift is another good exercise for glutes.


I don't know what that is. When I google it...a range of different exercises pop up...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hera said:


> I don't know what that is. When I google it...a range of different exercises pop up...


its like a stiff leg deadlift but with more butt/hip/knee movement. basically, you keep the weight as close to you as possible during the movement and to do this you need to push your butt back and bend the knees a bit when you bend over.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh kettlebell walking lunges for sure. can do them with the bells hoisted above ur head to bring alot of core into the movement aswell

lots of variations to choose from with squats to keep things from getting boring too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wide stance kettle bell squats .

try find a way to do glute ham raises .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> its like a stiff leg deadlift but with more butt/hip/knee movement. basically, you keep the weight as close to you as possible during the movement and to do this you need to push your butt back and bend the knees a bit when you bend over.


Cool, thanks for video 



eezy1 said:


> yeh kettlebell walking lunges for sure. can do them with the bells hoisted above ur head to bring alot of core into the movement aswell
> 
> lots of variations to choose from with squats to keep things from getting boring too


Thanks...engaging the core is of course a bonus 



ewen said:


> Wide stance kettle bell squats .
> 
> try find a way to do glute ham raises .


I'll try to be creative


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right...time to draw up a new routine!!

Thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

Hera said:


> Whilst easing back into fitness I chose to do Bulgarian split squats, wide straight deadlift and squats. All done with kettle bells as this is pretty much the only equipment I have.
> 
> Can anyone please offer me some suggestions for some other effective exercises for improving my thighs and bum?


wide stance squats, will build bulk in your inner thigh and glutes


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you have access Glute Ham Raise machine are absolutely awesome for glutes and hammies

front squats for nice shapely thighs


----------

